# termcap for suckless simpleterm



## fedemp (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello.

I have just compiled and installed st (simpleterm) from suckless. The problem arises when I try to use it. As soon as it starts, it says 
	
	



```
csh: cannon open /etc/termcap
```

I assumed it was because there is no definition for this terminal emulator. The best I could find was a floating termcap.src in bitbucket that seems to include the configuration for st: https://bitbucket.org/nexenta/illum...bf8fbad00e1d/usr/src/cmd/terminfo/termcap.src

I just copied and pasted the relevant section on my /etc/termcap but still had no success. Does anyone have a working configuration for this terminal?


----------

